# Anybody want Chuckbox plans?



## Evanology (Mar 13, 2011)

I have plans for a chuckbox from some troop in the boy scouts. There are very good. Here is the link:

http://www.troop4067.com/Library/ScoutCraftsAndActivities/KitchenBox.pdf

A chuckbox is a camping box where all things related to camping can be stored inside of it and different parts flip out to make a table.

Also, here is a link to a video of the one we made:






-----------------------------------------------------------------

I want to grow a forum that I just created called The Homemade Weapon Forums. It is a place where users can showcase their creations to other people in the forum format. It is just getting started and I need people to post things so others will view it. If you have something to post, please check it out.

http://thehwforums.com/

Other than that, do you like to build wooden weapons like crossbows, cannons, catapults, bows, arrows, bridges, trucks, etc.?

Thanks,
Evanology


----------

